# Tivo Desktop My Pictures / My Folders enhancements?



## Naugahide (Jan 25, 2008)

[Moved from the Tivo Home Media forum]

Hi,

Sorry if these are FAQs, but search didn't bring up any discussions.

I've tried Tivo Desktop for the first time to export my music/pictures to the Tivo HD DVR, and it's really cool!

I have a few fairly obvious enhancements I'd like to see, and would wonder if anyone has any comments.


When listening to My Music, the display just shows the song info in text. Any chance we'll be seeing some "visualizations" like you'd see in a screen saver and/or other media players? I got that nice HD TV and Tivo HD, and I'd love to see it put to use.
When looking at My Pictures, the top level folders have some sort options, like access time and modified time. But they seem to always show oldest first. I'd like to see options for newest first. Isn't this a bit obvious to others? I just uploaded a bunch of new pictures to my PC, and I'd really like to see the newest things first.
Other players like Picasa let you select a song to play from My Pictures while doing a slide show. That'd be nice for TiVo HD's slide show feature.

Sorry if these sound like complaints, but they're not, they're just enhancement requests. The basic functionality is great, but I think I'd find it more enjoyable if it were enhanced a bit more.


----------

